# Images requested by the forum owner and their plugin content



## Aragorn II Elessar (Mar 14, 2022)

The owner of the forum asked me for images for certain plugins. I prepared them all. They are all my own creation, friends.

1-he was warm to the idea of having a user group in that forum. It would be really great if happen the symbols of the countries of the third age of the middle earth as a user group in our profile and chose the one we want from them. The icons are below. The icons are in my next posts in this thread.
2-I also have another idea. It would be nice if there are pictures of middle-earth military units that we can buy with the points earned in the forum. When we receive those pictures, I think it would be better if the picture appears when they enter our profile, not in our profile messages. I will put the pictures below. I made all of them myself.
Finally, I have 2 rank pictures of the administrators and officials in the forum. You can use them if you wish. The decision is yours.


----------



## Aragorn II Elessar (Mar 14, 2022)

user groups icons;

Angmar

Arthedain

Cardolan

Dale

Erebor

Gondor

Harad

Isengard

Lindon

Lothlorien


----------



## Aragorn II Elessar (Mar 14, 2022)

continue user groups icons;

Mordor

Rhun

Rivendell

Rohan

Umbar

Woodland realm


----------



## Aragorn II Elessar (Mar 14, 2022)

middle-earth military units pictures;

Attack troll

Berserker

Cave troll

Drummer troll

Dwarf warrior

Elf cavalry

Elf warrior

Goat driver

Gondor archer

Gondor cavalry


----------



## Aragorn II Elessar (Mar 14, 2022)

continue middle-earth military units pictures;

Gondor soldier

Haradrim archer

Haradrim soldier

Ithillien ranger

Mirkwood archer

Mountain troll

Orc archer

Orc warrior

Rohan cavalry

The white tree guardian


----------



## Aragorn II Elessar (Mar 14, 2022)

continue middle-earth military units pictures;

Umbar pirate

Uruk-hai crossbowman

Uruk-hai warrior

Warg driver


----------



## Ealdwyn (Mar 14, 2022)

I've no interest in pretending to be a military commander or aligning with a country/race in order to use the forum.

Perhaps keep the RPG stuff to the threads on RPGs?


----------



## Aragorn II Elessar (Mar 14, 2022)

Ealdwyn said:


> I've no interest in pretending to be a military commander or aligning with a country/race in order to use the forum.
> 
> Perhaps keep the RPG stuff to the threads on RPGs?


but these plugins are available in some forums and it is really fun to use. If you have noticed, some of us, even most of us, identify with a middle earth character. Do you think it's not normal in this case that the forum is used for roleplaying?


----------



## Ealdwyn (Mar 14, 2022)

Turin_Turambar said:


> but these plugins are available in some forums and it is really fun to use. If you have noticed, some of us, even most of us, identify with a middle earth character. Do you think it's not normal in this case that the forum is used for roleplaying?


There's already a dedicated section of the forum for ME RPGs. People can choose to hang out there if they want to.

There's no need to turn the entire forum into an RPG. If you do that then you remove the element of choice from those who don't want to play an RPG.


----------



## Halasían (Mar 14, 2022)

Nice artwork. I like that most of it isn't 'movie-based'. I also like the fact you included Arthedain, but my suggestion on that would be to make it 'Arnor' so it is inclusive of Rhudaur and Cardolan. I also noted the Dúnedain Rangers were left out of the military section.

As Ealdwyn said, not everyone is into RP. I remember way back in the day, this forum had a separate RP forum site to accommodate the writers/gamers. It died out after the LotR movie sparkle faded. I digress. It would be good to have this as an opt in/opt out feature or have it limited to the RP forum section.


----------



## Starbrow (Mar 14, 2022)

I agree with Halasian about this being an opt in/opt out feature. I'm not interested in being part of a military. I just want to discuss Tolkien's works.


----------



## Aragorn II Elessar (Mar 17, 2022)

Halasían said:


> Nice artwork. I like that most of it isn't 'movie-based'. I also like the fact you included Arthedain, but my suggestion on that would be to make it 'Arnor' so it is inclusive of Rhudaur and Cardolan. I also noted the Dúnedain Rangers were left out of the military section.
> 
> As Ealdwyn said, not everyone is into RP. I remember way back in the day, this forum had a separate RP forum site to accommodate the writers/gamers. It died out after the LotR movie sparkle faded. I digress. It would be good to have this as an opt in/opt out feature or have it limited to the RP forum section.


I totally agree with you on this. Members can activate or deactivate the rpg plugins of the forum if they want to use them from their profile area. It was a really good idea. In my opinion, rpg plugins should be activated and deactivated optionally, that is, from the profile area. so that there is no conflict of ideas in the forum.



Starbrow said:


> I agree with Halasian about this being an opt in/opt out feature. I'm not interested in being part of a military. I just want to discuss Tolkien's works.


This is a good idea in my opinion. RPGs should be optional, that is, they should be enabled and disabled from the user profile area.


----------

